# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  أنيس مجالس النساء

## أمينه

«القدو» أنيس مجالس النساء يفقد حضوره تدريجياً بين الفتيات



*الدمام – محمد المرزوق* 

**  
*في حرب غير معلنة على أفواه النساء، أزاحت «الشيشة» و«المعسل»، فخار «القدو»، معلنة بذلك انتهاء جيل عشق «القدو» في حله وترحاله، وبزوغ فجر جيل من الفتيات تستهويهن «المعسل» برائحة الفواكه. ولا يقتصر انحسار «القدو» عن المقاهي، بل غيابه عن الدراسات التي تحدثت مطولاً عن أضرار التدخين.* 
 
*وفيما قدرت دراسة أن «رأس المعسل يعادل 18 سيجارة»، إلا أنه لا يعرف كم يعادل رأس «القدو» من السجائر. ويبرر غياب الدراسات عن الأخير، انحصار تدخينه في مناطق محدودة في المنطقة الشرقية، وبالذات في مدن القطيف وقراها، فضلاً ان شيوع «المعسل» صرف النظر عن «القدو»، الذي يعد «أنيس مجالس النساء» حتى ما قبل عقد من الزمان، إذ لم يكن يخلو مجلس نسائي منه، سواءً كان مجلس حزن وبكاء على فقيد، أو فرح وعرس وولادة. حتى ان نساء كبيرات، كن يعتبرن عدم تقديمه في المناسبات «عيباً اجتماعياً».*  
 
*وما زال الجيل الأربعيني والخمسيني يتذكر «قدو أبو صالح» في المسلسل الكويتي الشهير «درب الزلق». وما يلفت الانتباه أن قلة من الرجال في القطيف كانوا يدخنون «القدو»، تاركينه إلى النساء، بخلاف نظرائهم في الكويت والبحرين، الذين كانوا يستمتعون بصوت فقاعات مائه، في المقاهي الشعبية.* 
 
*وتظل صفوى المدينة المحافظة على تاريخ «القدو» واحتضانه. وعلى رغم انتشار المعسل بين فتياتها، إلا أن «القدو» دخل ضمن تقاليد مجالس الأنس، كما تحب تسميتها فاطمة محمد، مضيفة «ليست الكبيرات في السن وحدهن من يفترشن الأرض لشرب القدو، بل تشاركهن الصغيرات، ممن لم يتجاوزن الـ15 عاماً».* 
 
*ولا يتعلق شرب «القدو» بعمر أو فئة اجتماعية أو درجة علمية، بل «تجد المعلمة والممرضة والطبيبة يشربن القدو».* 
 
*وترى فاطمة أن «الحسنة الوحيدة في «القدو»، جمعه كبيرات السن والفتيات في مكان واحد». ولن تخطئ عين الزائر إلى المعارض التراثية رؤية «القدو» فيها، كما ستعلوه علامة التعجب حين يجده «بين نساء في كورنيش القطيف، أو الجعيمة».* 
 
*وفيما يسيطر «القدو» على صفوى، لا يجد أنصاراً له في بقية المدن والقرى، بعد ان قاطعته كثير من النساء، وبخاصة الفتيات، من دون إيجاد بديل عنه في المناسبات .* 
*والسبب، كما ترى أم عبدالله، يكمن في أن «التدخين مضر بالصحة»، مشيرة إلى أنه في السابق «كنا نستخدم ماء «القدو» في معالجة حساسية الجلد والحبوب التي تظهر على الجسم، وألم البطن». ويعتقد باحثون أن «السر يكمن في وجود كميات كبيرة من مادة النيكوتين في ماء «القدو».* 
 
*ولا تخلو قرى القطيف من وجود اثنتين أو أكثر ما زلن «يشعلن رأس القدو». ويرفض محمد علي أن تكون زوجته ممن يشربنه، «مهما كلف الأمر»، مضيفاً أن «من يشربنه في تاروت هن الكبيرات في السن، والعدد في انحسار».* 
*في إشارة إلى عدم إقبال الشابات على شربه، مفضلات عليه «المعسل». وفي حال معرفة أن رائحة دخان القدو «كريهة» مقارنة بالمعسل، فإن «الفتيات سيفضلن الأخير».* 
*ويتشابه شكل القدو مع المعسل، وإن اختلفا في المكونات الرئيسة لكل منهما، وتصنع أجزاء «القدو» الرئيسة من الفخار والخشب. ويدخل الفخار في صنع الرأس والقاعدة الرئيسة، التي تحوي الماء. فيما يُصنع من الخشب «البكار» و«القلم».*  
*ويتراوح سعره بين مئة ومئتي ريال، اعتماداً على الإضافات الأخرى والزينة المصاحبة له، إضافة إلى التبغ «التتن» المستورد من عمان والبحرين والهند والبصرة، الذي تتراوح أسعاره بين 45 و60 ريالاً.* 
*ولم يحضر القدو في الدراسات المعنية بالتدخين، على خلاف المعسل والسيجارة. حيث احتلت السعوديات المرتبة الثانية على مستوى الخليج في عدد المدخنات، وبلغ عددهن في نهاية العام 2008، مليون مدخنة.*  
*واعتبرت الدكتورة عائشة العصيل، متخصصة في مستشفى الملك فهد الجامعي في الخبر أن «ظاهرة التدخين بين السعوديات أصبحت بارزة»، مضيفة أن «الشرقية تُعد الأعلى بين مناطق المملكة في نسبة المدخنات، التي وصلت إلى 45 في المئة»، فيما تراوحت نسبة المدخنات من الكوادر الطبية والمعلمات بين ستة و13 في المئة.*  
*فيما يعتبر المشرف العام على برنامج مكافحة التدخين في وزارة الصحة الدكتور ماجد المنيف، أن ظاهرة تدخين الفتيات «باتت مقلقة».* 


من إيميلي 
 :rolleyes:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اه من هالقدو
لاحقنا لاحقنا حتى في بيتنا الجديد جا ورانا 
وامي معنده تتركه
بس احس القديح لازالوا حتى الصغار يشربوه
وامي تشتري التتن من هناك الحين

المهم
فعلا المسل للبنات صار شي يخووف
لاالقدو خير والا المعسل طلاله
بس البنات للأسف ثم للأسف اذا شربوه
وش خانة الجيل الي بينشأ مريض من الدخاخيين في البطن
الله المعين 
يعطيش العافية على هيك موضوع

----------


## حساسه بزياده

وصلني عبر الإيميل 
وف بس قطيته 
وشلي بالقدو ودخاخينه 
زي عفوف عدنا وحده مجنونته
يقولوا ماتحلى الجلسه إلا به
مالت عليه
وداهيه تآخذه هو وأشكاله

بس هالصوره فيها غلط
هذا مايسموه الرآس 
رحم الله جدتي إذا قلنا الرأس 
قالت لعن الله شايلين الرآس 
نسميه الغليون

اشوى علينا ماجبتي الفحم كان ترستينا دخاخين
إي بعد ويش جبتي حتى التتن
 كان وحدة شرابه بتقوم وبتفطسنا
أكيد في شرابينه من بنات الحين >>الله يهداهم

----------


## هدوء الغرام

ذكرتيني بايام اول اذا امي جلست 
وتشربه واحنا حولها جالسين نلعب...كنا صغار بس كانت ذكريات جميلة جداً
لكن من زمان تركته وافتكينا منه ومن ريحته
مشكورة غناتي على الموضوع

----------


## قطرة عطاء

لا اركب حتى تركبونه هكذا تقول الوالدة لنا حينما تتوجه لزيارة الأماكن المقدسة فقدوها مقدم على حقائب سفرها وما نقترب من محطة إلا وله منها نصيب - عجبت للوالد لِم لم يغار منه كما غار الأمام علي (ع ) من سواك بفم فاطمة (ع ) .

 كانت ظاهرة النارجيلة والقدو منتشرة رغم انحسارها التدريجي اليوم-  فكما التكنلوجيا تقتل نفسها كذلك العادات والتقاليد - إلا أننا بحاجة إلى زيادة الوعي عند الشابات بعدم الإنجرار وراء "المعسل " وأخوانه لما له من أضرار لسيت بخافيه على الجميع ولما للشابة من دور اجتماعي رائد في بناء الأجيال سليمة البدن نقية التفكير .ولنا أن نسأل ما هو دورنا في التقليل من انتشار ظاهرة المدخنات ؟

----------


## ward roza <3

الحمدلله افتكينا منه من وحنا صغار

----------


## Habit Roman

أي والله طلع القدو أنيس مجالس النساء الحمدلله ماعندنا في بتنا أحد يشربه كأنوا جداتي الله يخليهم يشربوة ومن كبروا تركوه 
بس ظاهرة المعسل أنتشرت واجد عند البنات وياحب البنات للتقليد يشوفون فلانة وعلانة تشرب ويقولون ليش احنا مانشرب وأصحاب السوء ماخلو شيء الله يجيرنا من هالزمان
تحياتي

----------


## أمينه

شكرا لمروركم في متصفحي 



تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## حنين الايام

يسلوا على الطرح

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة.. 

من شفت العنوان قلت أكيد المقصود هو القدو  :toung:  >وهل يخفى  :amuse:   


بدلوه بالمعسل أجل.....!! زيد أخو عبيد ....ماأقول إلا الله يعين  :wacko:  


هههه كلما قالوا إن الأول يشربوه الجهال عن ألم البطن أقول اي ماعليه ..يتخدروا ويناموا مو يبروا>مسوية فهيمة وحللت السالفة   :huh:  



الله يهدي الجميع...ويبعد عنا وعنكم كل ضرر ..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين 

يعطيك العافية حبابة ع الطرح الغير شكل :) 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## بندوره حمره

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
من العنوااان

عرفت انه القدو

خصوصا ان الحين كله قرايات والحريم الكبار مايروحو حسينيه الا لازم فيها قدو

لزوم السوالف بعد القرايه ههههههههههه

اتخيل بعد كم سنه بيحطو معسل وبتصير ريحه المكان افضل 
هههههههههه

يعطيك العافيه مشاركه مميزه

----------


## نور اهل البيت

الله يبعد جيلنا الحالي منه

يسلموووو على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## جنى الورود

*أنامايعجبني بنات هالأيام الي يشربوا(القدوأوالمعسل)*
وللأسف منتشربكثرة في مجتمعنا
تشكري على الموضوع عزيزتي

----------


## حروف مخمليه

للحين موجود في حسينية امي العوده

----------


## نور من نور

لول في العزيه امي كانت تجهز 14 قدو كلهم يشربوا مايقولوا واحسين
الا هو في المقدمة وطق سوالف وشرب في هالقدوا وبعد كم سنه قلوا
صارت امي تجهز سته او سبعه اقداوه مع ان امي ماتشرب بس اول حاجه 
اتجهزها القدو والحين مافيه الا واحد وممنوع الوحده تشربه داخل في الغرفه 
تطلع بره رحت مره فاتحه الا اسمع هدره ونسوان يتشابقوا 
وحده مسكته ماهدته ههههههههههه الا يهديهم شوي ويضربوها

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

ههه
يسلمووو خيتو ع الموضوع

----------

